# Short Reed?



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey fellas,

I am looking to but a short reed honker call and I was wondering which would be a good investment? I use a flute and it works very well but i was looking to change it up with a short reed! I have read the top 10 short reed call thread but it seemed everyone had a diffrent favorite call? So i was just hoping to get some other opinions any help would be great! :beer:

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

go to a big store that carrys lots of calls (spotsmans, cabelas, scheels, etc) try out as many different calls as you can. find the one you think works for you, then unlearn everything you know about blowing a flute. get an instructional cd or dvd. i like the bad grammar dvd/cd's. there are other good ones out there. dont try to do all the different notes until you have the basic honks clucks and moans down. practice practice practice. ive been using a short reed for almost 5 years now and still dont consider myself very good. but i try to practice when i can and try to learn from others when i can. oh and a good call I like is the moneymaker. it works for me. if i was going to buy a new one it would be a saunders traffic. i like that higher pitch. many of the popular calls made in acrylic are also made in wood, delrin, or poly carb. all are less expensive options than acrylic and will still give you the short reed characteristics a beginner needs.


----------



## AV (May 24, 2007)

Buck and Gardener canada hammer.... good call to start out on


----------



## waterfowladdict (Mar 23, 2008)

AV said:


> Buck and Gardener canada hammer.... good call to start out on


Couldnt agree more for a starter call. Cheap and affordable and you can still let'er rip as good as any acrylic I have ever blown.


----------



## harvester (Jan 23, 2008)

I couldn't agree more to try out calls and see what one fits you. I have tried many calls and IMO Freestyle is the best. The ease of use are great and the sound puts birds in your face. Make sure to give them a look you wont be dissapointed!


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Just make sure to read that last post and look at his signature. If I was prostaffed by Faulks, in my opinion, they would be the best calls on the market as well. Again my top 5 are.

1. Bill Saunders Red Zone w/Game Used Guts
2. Zink Money Maker
3. Foiles Showtime
4. Zink PC-1
5. Tim Grounds Super Mag


----------



## harvester (Jan 23, 2008)

The first sentence speaks for itself. I'm pretty sure that has nothing to do with being a staff member!!


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

So if you weren't prostaffed by them, you wouldn't be pushing them to everyone? I tried one of the Freestyle calls out in Cabelas, and for the money, I would rather buy a call I know works then one I am not really impressed with. They just don't seem to be that good in my opinion. Who knows maybe I grabbed two of them that were screwed around with, but I just didn't like the calls at all.

I am just saying it gets a little old when you are pushing the calls 24/7, just my opinion again. But for me, I will have to stick with what works. Until I have found a freestyle call that actually works, I will continue to dislike them.


----------



## harvester (Jan 23, 2008)

And thats the reason there is more than one call manufacture out there. I have had problems with other hunting products like Avery but I sure dont get on here and bash there stuff. Thats what is getting old!!!


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Mike - your posts are pitiful and they are all the same. . . . .Try a freestyle call. . . . . you should pick up a freestyle call. . . . . . Freestyle calls are very user friendly.

We get it.

Maybe freestyle calls are great, I don't know.

There are 100 of short reed goose calls out there, my thoughts . . . . . For $80~ you could get a grounds poly super mag and Bad Grammer the DVD and learn how to call geese effectively.


----------



## littlecatches (Mar 7, 2008)

AV said:


> Buck and Gardener canada hammer.... good call to start out on


i agree with that! that was the one i got after changing from a flute to a short reed. Now i got the Echo Black Diamond i beleive. nothing wonderful but seems to work great!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I really like the Zink Power Clucker P1 polycarb. If cost about $34 and it comes with a DVD. I started blowing short reeds about 3 years ago. I bought a Foiles Meat Grinder, it an ok call at best. I started getting serious about calling this fall, I really like the Feather Duster calls, but they are a little harder to blow. From my experience, pay a little more for a call, the cheaper ones tend to be a little bit harder to blow.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

also take into consideration, you pay for what you get. Just pick em up, try em out, find one that fits comfortable in your hands and that you feel comfortable blowing. Thats the best peice of advise I can give anyone.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Or go out and buy the most expensive call and expect it to work. :wink: 
Remember that the call is only as good as the user.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

As Scott Therein said in his new Bad Gramar DVD.

You can have a 200 dollar goose call and 2 dollar hands, and you have a 2 dollar goose call.

Definately if your looking at getting into short reeds, check out the Bad Grammar DVD. Its awesome and Scott does an awesome job in it.

I personally love Acrylic Calls, but Scott loves the Poly Carb Supermag with tripple crown guts. So to each their own. Its all about what works for you.


----------



## waterfowladdict (Mar 23, 2008)

harvester said:


> I couldn't agree more to try out calls and see what one fits you. I have tried many calls and IMO Freestyle is the best. The ease of use are great and the sound puts birds in your face. Make sure to give them a look you wont be dissapointed!


No offense here dude but honestly you are over pushing. Your not going to make business for a company if you are annoying as h***. I will agree there are a few calls made by freestyle, one in particular that is probably on of the better calls I have blown.... Aside that if people want to try out a freestyle they will, they will ask you about them and that is where your duty comes into play. Lets look at it realistically, have you actually made any business off of pushing products on this site. You need to change your "Pro-Staff" approach and not be so pushy about it. If somebody posts up about them asking a question tell them to PM you and if others read it that are interested they will PM you too.


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

I went to Cabelas yesterday, tried the two freestyle calls they had in the case. I was pretty excited that i finally had the chance to blow one, but after i used them both, i thought to myself..."I could make a better sounding call"...It sounded terrible, mabye a customer, or store worker was messing around with it, but it had ZERO low end and took alot of air to make any kind of a goose sound...Sorry to make freestyle calls sound like garbage, but really when it comes down to it, I think the freestyle calls are made for one person...the guy who started Freestyle calls.

Back to the topic: MATT!!!

I was in your shoes this past fall. I could only blow a flute....Mick Lacy flute...its still a champion call in my heart :beer:

This Christmas I bought the Tim Grounds Poly Carb Super Mag...I could make it sound like a goose the first time i put my lips on it...I couldnt believe it! Go grab a bad grammar CD and start practicing September 1st is only........drum roll.....159 days, 9 hours, and 40 minutes until legal shooting time Sept. 1!!!


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

> Blue Plate Posted: Tue Mar 25, 2008 9:25 am Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


 Cant agree more with ya more! Very annoying


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Blue Plate said:


> Mike - your posts are pitiful and they are all the same. . . . .Try a freestyle call. . . . . you should pick up a freestyle call. . . . . . Freestyle calls are very user friendly.
> 
> We get it.
> 
> ...


Maybe he gets a comission for each post about freestyle calls.

As mentioned above try calls, try calls, andtry calls some more, then when you've tried a whole bunch try them all again. I myself made the transistion from a flute to a short reed, and I used a super mag, and the honker talk DVD, which is something I would suggest.

The more calls you try the better, everyone is differnet, you might not like one call and give it to another person who could totally rip on it. Everyone is differnet so find a call that works for you.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Guys you've all had a chance to voice your opinion.

But for now, Unless you have a call you'd like to recommend, keep your paws off the keyboard.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Raker guy, next Tuesday after history class if you've got time, walk out to my truck in the R lot with me and I'll let try my lanyard out. Or I can just blow them for you and give you an idea of the differences. There's lots to consider, I'll help ya anywhere I can.


----------



## harvester (Jan 23, 2008)

That is the only way to find the right call for you is to goto a store and try them all and pick from what you have tried. Just make sure that people or a worker there has not messed with the guts of the call, had that happen once and couldn't make a note to save my life


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I second the Honker Talk video.


----------



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

Find a ducks unlimited festival to go to if u can there are a lot of call makers at the festival and they encourage u to blow calls,i would google ducks unlimited festival to find out where some will if you are nterested in that.


----------

